# First impaction



## Michael Graham (Mar 31, 2016)

I experienced an impaction for the first time yesterday and it was very upsetting. Luckily it didn't last long at all. I just noticed that my male hatchling seemed to be constipated from what I read online. At some point he was able to pass it so it probably lasted an hour or two. I give them supplements with ground meat and I mix it with this tegu mix I found at Petco. Other than that, they eat dusted crickets, horn worms, roaches and pinkies/fuzzies. Anything else I should check for to prevent this from occurring again?


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Good save. Can be worse. 

What had he been fed, was water available, and was there substrate in his poop?


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah it was a close call. I'm looking into different substrates in order to swap mine out. I think the last meal before that was ground meat so it had to be the substrate. With fuzzies there hasn't been any issues as I give it to them with tongs or I just hold it by the tail and they swallow it whole If it's something they need to put down, that may be a problem depending on if they take it away before eating. Do you guys recommend any of the dirt like substrate?


----------



## Jrock23 (Apr 5, 2016)

This is why I use dirt with all my lizards... But good save..


----------



## battyrubble (Apr 29, 2017)

Michael Graham said:


> I experienced an impaction for the first time yesterday and it was very upsetting. Luckily it didn't last long at all. I just noticed that my male hatchling seemed to be constipated from what I read online. At some point he was able to pass it so it probably lasted an hour or two. I give them supplements with ground meat and I mix it with this tegu mix I found at Petco. Other than that, they eat dusted crickets, horn worms, roaches and pinkies/fuzzies. Anything else I should check for to prevent this from occurring again?


Reptilinks!!! They are perfectly balanced meat and fruit and veg sausages, sweet grapes and cherries help with the pooping. Lulu is super regular and the sheds are great. Also its a very convenient and complete feeding system, check it out


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 30, 2017)

battyrubble said:


> Reptilinks!!! They are perfectly balanced meat and fruit and veg sausages, sweet grapes and cherries help with the pooping. Lulu is super regular and the sheds are great. Also its a very convenient and complete feeding system, check it out


Mineral oil in the food occasionally is helpful.


----------



## battyrubble (Apr 30, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Mineral oil in the food occasionally is helpful.


yes, totally forgot, and if you can warm bath and tummy massage


----------

